# My R33 GTR



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all,
Been on here a while but hardly ever posted. Thought I'd throw up some pics of my latest makeover.

Here's what it looked like...











Now it looks like this...




























Nismo LMGT4 18 x 10.5 in black to finish off the Z TUNE look....
And yes I still have the CE28N's for the track....

Cheers


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice, the LMGT4 wheels seem very popular. I can see why!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

What colour is it on the car?


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Rostampoor said:


> What colour is it on the car?


I'm assuming your asking what the colour of the car is???
Its the standard silver for the R33GTR, i think paint colour is KL0?? Can anybody confirm??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That is hot sex man, absolute stunning car:bowdown1: 
What proves again that the R33 is a damn good looking car.The R33 Z-Tune would have looked like this 
Do you have specs?








:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment gtrlux!!!! 

Specs?? Where do I start???
About 600bhp (forged 2.6 bottom end, 2860R-5 turbos etc...)
Alcon 6pot monobloc (365mm slotted rotors) front
Alcon 4pot (335mm slotted rotors) rear
TEIN RS suspension, cusco front and rear upper links, sway bar, no hicas
LMGT4's for the street, CE28N's for the track
the list goes on!!!!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That is one nice R33 you have there m8!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> That is hot sex man, absolute stunning car:bowdown1:


totaly agree


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GETREAL said:


> Thanks for the compliment gtrlux!!!!
> 
> Specs?? Where do I start???
> About 600bhp (forged 2.6 bottom end, 2860R-5 turbos etc...)
> ...


Did you do the mods by yourself? Nice spec. Twin Turbo setup for 600HP is allways better on the track as a single conversion (my preference ) 
So you not running hicas on the track, your choice?


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Did you do the mods by yourself? Nice spec. Twin Turbo setup for 600HP is allways better on the track as a single conversion (my preference )
> So you not running hicas on the track, your choice?


The car was completely standard when I bought it back in 2002. Workshop here in Melbourne (AUS) called Racepace Motorsport did all the work on the car.

Hicas was removed coz it was unpredictable on the track....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Possible to get a look under bonnet


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, what a difference painting the bonnet in body colour has made. It looks like an absolute beast now. Love it:clap: 

Got to admit though that I preffered the original set of wheels!!!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Got to agree with Steve, in saying that the CE's were more to my liking. 

Still looks awesome, and one of the nicest R33's I've seen. Very subtle, yet still looks agressive. 

And yeh unpainted carbon "bonnets" are sooo last year!! Painted is the way forward. Little bare carbon touches are nice. All IMHO!!


----------



## Kraker_Jax (Jun 28, 2006)

Absolutely lovely!!! Do you mind if I ask you where you got your bonnet from? Does the company possibly make them for GTS-T's as well? Stunning car you have there sir!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry i think it looked much much better before.stunning all the same but the frist pic gave me wood.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

i prefer the new look.

don't change a thing, (imho) it looks spot on


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looks soooo much better with the bonnet painted.

Simon


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks absolutly gourgeus mate.... Spot on :thumbsup: Have you got any shots of the engine bay?


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys!!!
I wanted the car to look subtle and not attract unwanted attention...
The carbon bonnet stood out too much, especially on a light coloured car...
I still have the CE28N's, so I can change the look if need be...

Here's a pic of the engine bay...











Cheers


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

GETREAL said:


>


Thats looks the nuts mate, deffo looks detter with the bonnet painted :smokin: :bowdown1: 

Where did you get the strip from in the middle of your engine, the bit with "Skyline GT-R" written on it?

- Kevin.


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Kraker_Jax said:


> Absolutely lovely!!! Do you mind if I ask you where you got your bonnet from? Does the company possibly make them for GTS-T's as well? Stunning car you have there sir!



I purchased the bonnet from a company called Unique Auto Sports in Sydney.
They don't have ones suited to GTS-t's though....


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Absolutely awesome transformation! - I have the LM GT4's in black too. They really suit the look of your car


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

moNoKnoT said:


> Thats looks the nuts mate, deffo looks detter with the bonnet painted :smokin: :bowdown1:
> 
> Where did you get the strip from in the middle of your engine, the bit with "Skyline GT-R" written on it?
> 
> - Kevin.



Thanks mate  

That strip I bought from the yahoo auctions in Japan...
Its off the NUR spec GTR's, hence why its a different colour than the normal black strips off the R34GTR's...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

definately gets my vote for best silver R33 i've seen in my whole life!

im not the biggest fan of silver R33s (they are my favourite car though), but this one definately converted me!


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Definitly a great looking car:thumbsup: :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning car mate

james.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That looks amazing. The bonnet looks so much better painted and I love unpainted carbon, but I guess this bonnet suits painted much more.


----------



## Kraker_Jax (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Again very stunning car you have there sir!


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Love that look...I always say LESS is more.... great job


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Cheers guys...:smokin: 

Here's some footage of me on the track, it was a Ferrari track day held at Calder Park Raceway on the 24/09/06...

Google link: (quality not that great)
Jack_calder_edited.avi - Google Video

Download: (better quality, warning 170mb!!!) 
http://bankboy.homeip.net/bankboy/gtr/jack_calder.avi

Some exotic cars in there!!!!

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

dam your 33 looks really nice. i think the volk cn's would of looked good if your hood was painted


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

one of the best looking skylines ever:clap:


----------



## mr circuit (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice ride mate looks the busness as well


----------



## FEINT (Apr 17, 2006)

That is one nice looking GT-R.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Is the bonnet CF? If so, where would I get one from??

Steve


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

MADsteve said:


> Is the bonnet CF? If so, where would I get one from??
> 
> Steve


Steve. This is the only place i've been able to find these bonnets.

Unique Autosports - Performance Car Sales - Parts & Tuning.....

http://www.nismo.com.au/pricelists/General/Skyline parts/zcarb33gtrbonnet.jpg

Hope this helps.



Steve


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm lovin' the hood (bonnet). I'm thinking it looks better painted... Hmmmmm..
It's hard to tell if there is actually vent ducts, or is it all aesthetics?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I was after this bonnet a while back and enquired with UAS

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/61655-anyone-dealt-unique-autosports-australia.html


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I was after this bonnet a while back and enquired with UAS
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/61655-anyone-dealt-unique-autosports-australia.html


I know a cat that ordered a bonnet though them and had it shipped here (to USA). No worries. 

Bonnet prices seem good. Other stuff is a bit pricy though..


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Stunning R33 there mate, nice one


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> Is the bonnet CF? If so, where would I get one from??
> 
> Steve


Steve - No, the bonnet is fibreglass with a layer of CF on top, just to give it the CF look. 

usagtrpilot - definetly has vents, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it, since its a track car wanted to get all that hot air out of the engine bay... Also its very unique, haven't seen any other bonnets with similar vents to suit the 33GTR....

Thanks again to all for the compliments...


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

usagtrpilot said:


> I know a cat that ordered a bonnet though them and had it shipped here (to USA). No worries.


What's a cat doing with a bonnet?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> What's a cat doing with a bonnet?


dude, homie, mate, acquaintance, friend etc.


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

OK, here's some more pics I took last weekend...
Enjoy..































































Cheers...


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Stunning


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

the more i look to him, more incredible it seems


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello,

Very stunning car. Is the nicest r33 that i ever saw. Can you tell me the correct paint code of your r33? Is it a original color?

Thanks you very much.

Greetings from Switzerland

Andres


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

joker69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very stunning car. Is the nicest r33 that i ever saw. Can you tell me the correct paint code of your r33? Is it a original color?
> 
> ...


Yes it is the factory colour, I think the code is KL0, can anyone confirm???
I think there are 2 silvers that came out in the R33GTR's, mines the lightest one....

Cheers


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey,

Thanks for your answer. I think there are three silver codes.

Can anyone confirm his code?

Greets


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

[BCNR33] 
AN0 : Super Clear Red 
BN6 : Deep Marine Blue 
KH3 : Black 
*KL0 : Spark Silver *
KN6 : Dark Grey Pearl
LP2 : Midnight Purple 
QM1 : White 
BT2 : Champion Blue (LM LTD) 
*KP4 : Sonic Silver* 
AR1 : Super Clear Red II


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

but which silver does he have?

Greets

Andres


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm 99% sure its KL0, coz it's definetly not sonic silver KP4...


----------

